# Is there a constant hot on the passenger side?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have the glove box out and the side of the console off and am looking for a constant hot source that is accessible? Any suggestions?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

on the BCM - brown connector - thick red wire - top right slot and the thick red wire with the white trace in the top 2nd to right


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

yt400pmd said:


> on the BCM - brown connector - thick red wire - top right slot and the thick red wire with the white trace in the top 2nd to right



I am not sure where that module is, is it in one of these two pic's?















Next to glove box or under center console?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

yt400pmd said:


> View attachment 265247



I'd hate to have to reconnect that!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

hope it helps


----------

